# American Airlines replacing flights with buses



## McIntyre2K7 (Apr 7, 2022)

It looks like American Airlines is following in the footsteps of United and Sun Country Airlines by replacing some of their regional flights with buses. There will be two routes (PHL to Allentown and PHL to Atlantic City). This is understandable with the pilot shortage. One thing that did catch my attention is that pending approval, passengers would clear security before getting on the bus (in Atlantic City and Allentown) and the bus will drop them off at the gate. 


American Airlines Restarts Philadelphia Regional Routes With Landline Buses


----------



## MARC Rider (Apr 7, 2022)

McIntyre2K7 said:


> passengers would clear security before getting on the bus (in Atlantic City and Allentown) and the bus will drop them off at the gate.


1. I hope they put enough of a buffer in the schedule so that when the buses get stuck in traffic and are late, the passengers can still make their connections.

2. The bus will drop them off at the gate? I have visions of buses driving up and down concourses inside the airport terminal. That's sort of a funny vision, then I realized that what they probably meant was that the bus will drive around on the tarmac and unload the passengers at a ground-level entrance to the airside of the terminal. Will they also offer through checking of baggage?


----------



## McIntyre2K7 (Apr 7, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Will they also offer through checking of baggage?



Yes. Users would not have to worry about luggage as once they get to the tarmac they will hand it off to the luggage handlers to place on the plane and vice versa when landing and boarding the bus.


----------



## railiner (Apr 7, 2022)

Airport of the Future | Landline


American adds 2 new routes from Philadelphia — operated by a bus - The Points Guy 


I am surprised that they think the bus passenger's will be "TSA sterile", after being outside the sterile area for an hour or two...


----------



## jebr (Apr 7, 2022)

railiner said:


> Airport of the Future | Landline
> 
> 
> American adds 2 new routes from Philadelphia — operated by a bus - The Points Guy
> ...



From what I read somewhere, apparently the TSA will use special tape over the doorway as a seal to see if the bus door(s) had been opened in transit. If the seal is intact, the bus is considered secure; if not, the passengers would have to unload outside of security and re-clear.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Apr 7, 2022)

This is interesting! How many hours of a bus ride?


----------



## McIntyre2K7 (Apr 7, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> This is interesting! How many hours of a bus ride?



75 minute ride from Allentown to PHL
65 minute ride from Atlantic City to PHL.


----------



## blueman271 (Apr 7, 2022)

McIntyre2K7 said:


> It looks like American Airlines is following in the footsteps of United and Sun Country Airlines by replacing some of their regional flights with buses. There will be two routes (PHL to Allentown and PHL to Atlantic City). This is understandable with the pilot shortage. One thing that did catch my attention is that pending approval, passengers would clear security before getting on the bus (in Atlantic City and Allentown) and the bus will drop them off at the gate.
> 
> 
> American Airlines Restarts Philadelphia Regional Routes With Landline Buses


In the case of Atlantic City I’m not sure replacing is the right word. I don’t think AA or US Air before them ever served the PHL-ACY route.


----------



## WWW (Apr 7, 2022)

A strange substitution --- an airbus without wings - no taxi or take-off clearance required !

But it makes sense - why fly a 50-60-70 passenger plane when you only need to fill 48 seats !


----------



## Willbridge (Apr 8, 2022)

jebr said:


> From what I read somewhere, apparently the TSA will use special tape over the doorway as a seal to see if the bus door(s) had been opened in transit. If the seal is intact, the bus is considered secure; if not, the passengers would have to unload outside of security and re-clear.


Like my suitcase in 1967 when I checked it in Chicago to Portland via Winnipeg and Vancouver, BC. It rode the NP, CN, GN, and UP sealed with U.S. Customs tape. A customs officer walked over to Union Station in Portland and cut the tape and approved my dirty laundry's entrance to the U.S.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Apr 8, 2022)

blueman271 said:


> In the case of Atlantic City I’m not sure replacing is the right word. I don’t think AA or US Air before them ever served the PHL-ACY route.


I imagine PHL - ABE and PHL - ACY flights would only be for the benefit of connecting passengers as you could drive those distances in less time than dealing with driving to the airport, security, check-in etc. Even better take a train! I know, A/B/E to Philly has been gone since 1981 and is unlikely to come back any time soon.


----------



## jiml (Apr 8, 2022)

AA is not a stranger to gate-to-gate busing between airports, although it usually occurs when a flight is diverted to another same-city airport. Two examples I know firsthand are BUR-LAX and JFK-LGA.


----------



## railiner (Apr 8, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> I imagine PHL - ABE and PHL - ACY flights would only be for the benefit of connecting passengers as you could drive those distances in less time than dealing with driving to the airport, security, check-in etc. Even better take a train! I know, A/B/E to Philly has been gone since 1981 and is unlikely to come back any time soon.


I tried booking a "flight" on AA from PHL to ACY, just to see how it worked, and the fares, but could not find it. I even tried Chicago to ACY, with no results. I would assume that whatever it is, it would be considerably higher than just buying a bus ticket from NJT. Come to think about it, not as convenient, but you could take SEPTA from the Philly airport to connect with an NJT train to Atlantic City probably for a lot less, and with many more schedules to choose from...

IIRC, at one time you could take an Amtrak train from the Philly airport direct to Atlantic City, and they were thru ticketed by US Air...


----------



## McIntyre2K7 (Apr 9, 2022)

railiner said:


> I tried booking a "flight" on AA from PHL to ACY, just to see how it worked, and the fares, but could not find it. I even tried Chicago to ACY, with no results. I would assume that whatever it is, it would be considerably higher than just buying a bus ticket from NJT. Come to think about it, not as convenient, but you could take SEPTA from the Philly airport to connect with an NJT train to Atlantic City probably for a lot less, and with many more schedules to choose from...
> 
> IIRC, at one time you could take an Amtrak train from the Philly airport direct to Atlantic City, and they were thru ticketed by US Air...



The service is scheduled to start on June 3 if once it's approved. There will be three busses each day from Atlantic City to PHL.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 10, 2022)

McIntyre2K7 said:


> The service is scheduled to start on June 3 if once it's approved. There will be three busses each day from Atlantic City to PHL.



I can't find it on travel planner so I'm not sure if I'm allowed to non revenue on it. But they might not have loaded it into the reservation system as I don't see why I couldn't ride it.


----------



## WWW (Apr 10, 2022)

Space being Available and no other restrictions - why not ride the bus plane train ?
Non Revenue Space Available travel is still not a lost art yet although the protections are rather meager.


----------



## railiner (Apr 10, 2022)

Seaboard92 said:


> I can't find it on travel planner so I'm not sure if I'm allowed to non revenue on it. But they might not have loaded it into the reservation system as I don't see why I couldn't ride it.


Since it will be operated solely as a substitute for an AA (or AE) flight, and not just a codeshare on a scheduled bus, your D2 privilege should be good on it, once it’s available for booking.
Amtrak was the same way on Thruway buses for RTPC travel…good on dedicated Thruway buses such as OAK to SFO, but not good on regular scheduled buses like DEN to RAT…not sure if that is still the case…


----------

